# Transvaginal Scan merged posts



## HOPEx (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi everyone..
This might sound really stupid, but im going for a transvaginal scan next and i was wondering ic anyone could offer me some advice about questions i could ask?


----------



## hazelnutty (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi Hope, I've had two now. Did they say why they're doing it for the second time?


----------



## HOPEx (Sep 7, 2010)

Hey.

This will be my third one.. i had one about 8 years ago and ive only just found out from doc they found my left ovary was bulky with cysts,  8 years later!!! I then had another one about 2 years ago , but not sure why. I know that sounds mad but ive literally buried my head in the sand since i had my lap.. i had a breakdown on monday and my dad took me to doc, she has signed me off with stress and depression due to infertility. She said she was going to send me for another scan to see what things look like now. This time i want to go armed with questions to ask. As i have been fobbed off so much in the past.. she has also reffered me for some counselling   so fed up with being prodded and poked about   xxx


----------



## hazelnutty (Mar 30, 2012)

Sorry you're feeling so low. The last time I got a scan done they measured the size of my ovaries to make sure they weren't enlarged, they also told me what the lining of my womb looks like and said that I was presenting with the classic string of pearls across my ovaries that are associated with PCOS. To be honest, they were talking to me as they performed the scan and I didn't have to ask much. I'm pretty shocked at how little was explained to you.


----------



## HOPEx (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks hun, i have never had any follow up appointments or anything. When i had my first scan they said pcos, but it wasnt until 6years later that i pushed for a lap! And then after the lap i was coming round from the anaestetic, the registrar came to see me and said " your ovaries are stuck together with endo and u have hydrosalpinx, there is 0 chance of you getting preg naturally and you dont qualify for ivf because of yr bmi" she gave me a box of tissues, pulled the curtain round me and left!!! I was in a right state, tried to get out of bed but was so bloated and sore, and felt giddy and sick and believe it or not the cleaner helped me back in bed and got me a fan. I rang my mum and sge came to collect me as i just wanted to get out. I walked out there through the car park in my dressing gown and slippers and felt dreadful. All they did was send me a letter which i didnt understand just to say what they found with no mention of pcos ?! And thats how its been left. Im now another 4yrs on and im a complete mess      xxxxx are you on any meds for pcos? Xx


----------



## MrsJussiP (Mar 6, 2012)

Hey HOPEx I've not got pcos but I can understand exactly how you have been treated. I've had problems for years with pain and missing periods, I've also tried for years to find out why with no help from gp's or doctors and never a real answer. Me and my DH have been trying for a baby for 4 and a half years and finally after so many failed fertility treatments they finally send me for IVF, which worked first time but sadly ended in early m/c. If it wasnt for me m/c I would never have found out what is wrong with me in the first place. (if you look at my signature you will see what it is)

I was treated just like you, went for transvaginal scan the first year with my husband as I wanted to know if I had psoc as it runs in my family. I never got a proper answer and when I went to my gp for results she said I might have it but never got a follow up appointment. I was the one to ask again 2 years later and they said I havent got it but might have endo, which they never bothered to check for and it turns out I dont even have it! They tried different fertility treatments which were more bad than good as it just caused me more pain and all ended in BFN's. In my experience you need to push all the time to get what you think they need to do, dont let it go keep pushing at them till you get proper answers x


----------



## hazelnutty (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm shocked and completely disgusted by the treatement you received! What an absolute disgrace ! You poor thing. I've been on metformin and am starting clomid in May.


----------



## misha moo (Apr 7, 2009)

Hey

So sad at the treatment that you have received!

I too have PCOS but we were unaware of it until my 4th and last cycle of ICSI,  i had 3 cycles in the UK before travelling to Norway last year. Within 5 mins of meeting my consultant he scanned me and also showed me the ring of pearls, i had a 30 in my right ovary. I still cant understand why, it wasnt picked up before hand considering how easy it was to spot!?

Anyway i was also put on metformin and it worked for me, i just wanted to say that what every question you think of write them down and take them with you, and quickly write down the responce from them thats what i used to do, that way when you get home you can take in whats been said, i am never very good at taking things in at the time!
Good luckx


----------



## charlyn (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi all,

so just had my appointment through for a transvaginal ultrasound scan. Been reffered for one as have been ttc 19 months and have had long irregular cycles all my life and its suspected I might have PCOS.

Anyway was just wondering I would get a diagnosis straightaway at the scan or will I have a follow up appointment or something?

Thanks
x


----------



## loopee8 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi charlyn
you should get diagnosis straightaway - or at the very least they will know if they have to explore more or not. My first transvaginal scan confirmed I have PCOS, so they can tell immediately. Since that first scan I have had about 30 scans, so we fondly refer to it as dildo cam now....lots of ladies on here are very familiar with dildo cam. Nothing to worry about, doesn't hurt at all. May be slightly uncomfortable if they have to hunt around for your ovaries if they are hiding under bladder or bowel or whatever else! But don't fret about it

best of luck!


----------



## charlyn (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks loopee8 for responding so quick, I do hope they tell me on the day as it feels like Ive been waiting forever to get any answers!


----------



## babynumber (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi ladies,

Tomorrow I am having an NHS pelvic scan.  The one were you have to drink and have a full bladder beforehand.  I've had one in the past but they are re-doing it just to confirm I don't have PCOS.  (Im pretty sure I don't and my blood tests don't indicate this, but they said I should still have it anyway).

My question is, is there anything else they can find out from this scan? Anything that might help with my unexplained/secondary infertility.
From what I remember the last one I had didn't reveal anything, and they person who carried it out was pretty dismissive of me asking questions etc.  There was one small thing they saw which "could of been a cyst" or could possibly be a sign of ovulation?? (does this show up on this kind of scan).  I had this one on day 14 if I recall.  Following the scan the hospital didn't do anything about the possible cyst and said there was no concerns. 
So I'm kind of thinking this next scan is pointless really.  It can't see any actual follicles/tracking etc so what is it useful for other than PCOS diagnosis.
I will be on day 10 when I have it.  
I've previously had my tubes looked at and they are fine. What if anything, can this scan reveal about the ovaries?
Any thoughts/advice please?

x


----------



## babynumber (Apr 6, 2009)

Thank you , to whoever merged the posts re scanning.  Hoping it will get more views/replies this way 

... Just to note though, I am specifically asking about normal pelvic ultrasound (NHS).  Not a transvaginal one, thats offered at fertility clinics.


----------

